# losing mucus plug at 22 weeks



## RebeccaL (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,

I was hoping that you could give me some reassurance. I am 22 weeks pregnant and are a week of increase jelly like discharge (TMI) on friday when I wiped I had a glob about size of 10p which was tinge with what look liked dark brown blood.

I went to the hospital who monitored me. Both babies fine (no scan but heart rate taken) did a smear and also tried to feel cervix. Dr could not feel it said it was very 'prosterier'. Is this a good thing? Since then I have passed small globs some darker some lighter.

Since friday I have been panicking that I am going into labour. Apart from feeling heaviness on bladder (caused by one of my babies I think) I am having no obvious signs of labour.

I have had jelly like discharge since beginning of pregnancy but not to the extent of friday and not brown tinged. Interestingly it has increased since intercourse  - but this was a week before so cant think that this caused it.

Midwifes dont seem to be too concerned and say looks of women come in with unexplained bloody muscus, I on the other am completely panicked and feel that I am just waiting for something bad to happen. 

I do have a normal midwife appointment tomorrow - is there anything I can ask her to reassure me? could I ask for the cervical stitch or is this being extreme?

Sorry for the worrying post.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid that I'm going to say the same as the other midwives, that it doesn't sound anything to be concerned about.  Even if it were to be the plug, which it doesnt sound to be, losing it doesn't have any association with going into labour, so it is unlikely that that will happen at the moment.  You haven't had any contractions or anything else, and everything sounds perfectly normal.  As the midwives say, lots of women have this, and it is just something that happens in some pregnancies, with no adverse outcome.

Please try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy, there is no need to worry at the moment,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## RebeccaL (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for your reassurance emily.

Think that I am  just examining every slightest at the moment. Think that everything down there is feeling a little tender as they did a lot of prodding and poking on friday evening. Also probably think that this is why I have some abdominal pressure at the mo.

Hard not to worry especially for us women who have longed for pregnancy for ages!!!

Guess it is difficult as the books dont tell you that this is a regular occurance for some women in pregnancy.

Will try and relax 

Thanks

R


----------

